# Don't have to repaint old lures



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

When your plugs get old and the paint job looks bad. Just scrape all the old paint off and now you have a bone color lure. Bone is a very good color.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Not always


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A lot are clear plastic.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

On another site, there are several folks who paint & repaint their lures & some of the color schemes they do are very artistic & inspiring. I have a bunch of old lures I intend to re-paint some day, but agree that bone can be a good color! Some of what I have are bone under the factory paint, and some are clear. I've caught some fish on the clear with most of the paint gone on several occasions too, so that's also certainly something to consider.

I have some old Striper Strike & Atom poppers, and they're different colors. Some are white, some are yellow & a couple are even a light blue. But, I've scraped paint off many of them in the past & they still worked just fine without any paint on them at all.

I'm sure we get more motivated about the paint & colors than the fish we catch do, but still it's fun to repaint old lures & try to think we know what will catch fish!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> A lot are clear plastic.


Hmm . . . "Modded" to accept a light-stick or internal LED's might be interesting.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Hmm . . . "Modded" to accept a light-stick or internal LED's might be interesting.


You know they make glow in the dark paint, right?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

When I first got into jetty fishing I used to paint all my Rebel Windcheater plugs since they came in non-jetty colors (mackeral, etc.) - Now I just use a black or purple magic marker...

Sandcrab


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

we use to buy creek chubs and scrape paint off and add a bk dot near the tail to mock shad for stripers. Would out catch any color x10. Now they make one a bone color. go figure


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Is the lure in the picture a Cotton Cordell Redfin?


----------

